# Drum Role Please....



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

and the pathology comes back as a follicular variant of papillary cancer....TADA!!

No seriously, I am so thankful to God that I opted to have my whole thyroid removed and not just the half. I had a 3 cm neoplasm in my lower left lobe of my thyroid.

I know that I will have to have RAI and that is okay. I am just so glad I went to my doctor when I did. Who knows how much time would have passed by undiagnosed. It could have been so much worse. Thank you all for all your posts and insights. It has truly helped me in my journey.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so very glad, too, that you had a TT. I hope you are feeling well and continue to feel well. Let us know if you have any RAI questions


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kadalikay said:


> and the pathology comes back as a follicular variant of papillary cancer....TADA!!
> 
> No seriously, I am so thankful to God that I opted to have my whole thyroid removed and not just the half. I had a 3 cm neoplasm in my lower left lobe of my thyroid.
> 
> I know that I will have to have RAI and that is okay. I am just so glad I went to my doctor when I did. Who knows how much time would have passed by undiagnosed. It could have been so much worse. Thank you all for all your posts and insights. It has truly helped me in my journey.


Just loving your attitude and perspective!!! Yes!!!! I am thankful to God as well. Another life saved!!

RAI will be okay. Whatever you must do will be okay. You are so right and we will be here for you on that journey.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I double what Andros said...I'm thankful for your positive attitude!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You have such a great attitude and I'm thankful, too, that you had the TT. You caught it, it's out, you'll do RAI and go on to live your life fully.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You have a great attitude and that will help you so much!


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

So glad it's out!!! Best decision you have ever made I'm sure!!


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

My faith keeps me strong. I know that my God walks with me, he talks to me, and keeps me smiling. Hearing that you have cancer of any kind is never easy. But I know that my healing starts with my soul. And my soul is sings for him. everyday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kadalikay said:


> My faith keeps me strong. I know that my God walks with me, he talks to me, and keeps me smiling. Hearing that you have cancer of any kind is never easy. But I know that my healing starts with my soul. And my soul is sings for him. everyday.


Amen, amen!!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

kadalikay said:


> My faith keeps me strong. I know that my God walks with me, he talks to me, and keeps me smiling. Hearing that you have cancer of any kind is never easy. But I know that my healing starts with my soul. And my soul is sings for him. everyday.


I love that on so many levels.


----------

